# Difference between MacBook Air and Pro?



## Zenon (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm travelling and my old 2015 MacBook Air is crapping out with my R5. It just can't handle 45 megapixels. LrC just stops working. I see the new ones have the M1 chip which is good.

I see 13" for both the Air and Pro. Can someone please give me a quick summary on what the difference is between the two. Both have an 8 core CPU but the Air has a 7 core GPU while the Pro as an 8 core GPU. Nor sure how much difference that will make.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m not sure that I can suggest which might be best. 
I’d recommend a minimum of 16GB RAM and 1TB SSD. 

I would recommend an alternative for travel. I have a 12.9” iPadPro with the M1 chip. I use Lightroom and the iPadPro for travel. 

At the moment, I am in Holbrook AZ working through the last 100 or so images from my Nikon Z7. 

These images will be in my LrC catalog at home before I get back in a week or so. 

For Travel, I use Lightroom, Safari, Email, Messages and little else is needed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks. A few things to think about.


----------



## Zenon (Mar 5, 2022)

This is pretty good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCk50jiKi_s&t=844s


----------



## Zenon (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks everyone. I went with the Air and boosted Ram to 16GB. Since I store all my files on an ED  I went with 252GB for storage. Same as my 2 year old 27`` iMac. First day out and it's lighting fast for me even using thunderbolt 4 to USB 3. I just needed it to work. Now I can use 3rd party AI noise reduction as well. 

Never tried the migration assistant before as I always liked to do a fresh install. Seamless. Even with LrC/PS all I had to do was sign out from the old laptop and sign in with the new one.


----------



## Zenon (Mar 7, 2022)

I do have a question. What do I do with the new folder on my desktop called "relocated items"?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2022)

Zenon said:


> I do have a question. What do I do with the new folder on my desktop called "relocated items"?


It’s an alias. I just trashed it.


----------



## Zenon (Mar 7, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> It’s an alias. I just trash it.


Thank You


----------



## Zenon (Mar 12, 2022)

There used to be a lot of complaints about LR being bloatware. Between the improvements Adobe made and the new computer tech - I used 56 masks for this and it didn't even burp.


----------



## Zenon (Mar 12, 2022)

While I'm enjoying my new toy I did buy it in Europe. How dare they sell me a European Keyboard in Europe.  There are several keys that don't match what's typed which is a tad inconvenient. I'm using the keyboard viewer when `I get stuck. I can probably purchase replacement keys back home. In the meanwhile is there a way to remap the keys. I did a search but I'm not sure what to trust.


----------

